# How old are our betta fish lovers?



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,

We value having a diverse community here and were curious how old the betta fish keepers here are. Would you mind answering the anonymous poll?

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I cast my vote!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> I cast my vote!


So did I. Luckily it's anonymous so no one will know that I'm 50!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

vote is in


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

LOL aunt kymmie, that was cute. it made me laugh out loud.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha it made me laugh too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Me too!!!


----------



## Little Veiltail (Nov 16, 2009)

I was actually wondering about the age range here, myself. =)


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

So many young-uns! I'm the ONE person whose in the 36-40 range. All alone!


----------



## Little Veiltail (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd imagine that there would be a lot of betta owners in their 20's, since most colleges don't allow anything but fish in the dorms, and when students need a companion to get their minds off of school-related stress... X3


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

You've hit it right on, Little Veiltail. ^_^ I'm a college student who has always had critters to look after and love. I couldn't stop just because I was going to college!


----------



## Crowntail Fan (Jan 22, 2010)

I just turned 20 and got a beautiful male red and blue betta who I named Amadeus... inside joke there! But he's gorgeous and I joined this site to help me care for him the best way possible! So far it's been very helpful


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I still live at home with my mom and I also loved any kind of animal more then I do life itself. So I begged my mom to let me have a dog to no avail, but when I asked her if I could have fish..she accepted. 

Now I have two beautiful fish Jasper and Charlie which i love and for fear of becoming the crazy fish lady I can have any animal that lives in a cage.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm 21 but I don't go to school or anything... I just work (there's nothing I want to take in college or university Dx). I always wanted a betta fish when I was a kid but my parents wouldn't let me have one. 

I'm glad I waited! Because now that I was able to properly educate myself on taking care of them (via interwebs! Back in the day I didn't have access to such a resource) making me a smart owner and not one of those ignorant ones.  And I think that makes being a betta fish owner that much more enjoyable!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I wonder if any of the younger members are homeschooled...? I was homeschooled in 5th-8th grade and some in HS and was VERY interested in animal genetics and breeding (particularly cockatiels). It was a great way for me to study science. I wonder if any of the younger members are doing the same thing?


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok, I have a question for the Americans. What is the difference between college and university? We have University and Tafe here in Aus, but we don't live on campus (I wish we did sometimes) for either. I've always been curious.

I voted; 21 baby!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I really don't know the difference between a college and university. Where I went to college, it was just called a college but I found out recently through my alumni magazine that they were changing the name so it would be called Adams State University instead of Adams State College. There must be some kind of requirement to be able to do that, IDK.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, I've always wondered that too. Maybe Universities have bigger campuses?lol


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

kuklachica said:


> I wonder if any of the younger members are homeschooled...? I was homeschooled in 5th-8th grade and some in HS and was VERY interested in animal genetics and breeding (particularly cockatiels). It was a great way for me to study science. I wonder if any of the younger members are doing the same thing?


I was homeschooled 2-12 grades, and Biology was one of my favorite subjects. I was learning about genetics at the same time I had bettas a few years ago, and it was fun learning about how the babies' colors should turn out and stuff.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I cast my vote!


----------



## Jill0 (Jan 8, 2010)

I voted and actually went with my real age (41) and not my "still 29" thing. A betta was our first fish when we got back into the hobby. He really inspired us!!!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

DefyingGravity said:


> Ok, I have a question for the Americans. What is the difference between college and university? We have University and Tafe here in Aus, but we don't live on campus (I wish we did sometimes) for either. I've always been curious.
> 
> I voted; 21 baby!


The simple explanation is that a college offers a collection of degrees in one specific area, while a university is a collection of colleges. When you go to a university you are going to be graduating from one of their colleges, such as the business college. (Single colleges tend to be smaller than universities)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for that info, Kym!


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

Ahhh, that makes sense. Thanks for that!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

My vote is in ;3
Although I've already revealed my age in previous threads xD


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, lots of young people.

I'm surprised how much the older folk blend in! ;D Way to go, guys!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think age really matters here. What matters is our love for bettas, our willingness to help each other and share information with each other.


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

Spoken quite well for a young whipper-snapper DQ!

I can not imagine a day when I will not have fish in my home. I am sure that I will have to will them to someone when that day comes, but I feel the peace and tranquility they provide me are actually extending my years.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I cast my vote (in the early 20's). I'm not living in a dorm, but a move in recent years has left me with significantly less space than I've been used to. I've always had animals (birds, rabbits, cats, chickens) and for now fish are my best option.

They require less space than some of the other pets I've had before and maintaining the tanks gives me something productive and relaxing to do. My newfound love for this hobby has even spilled over to my boyfriend, who now has a few bettas of his own.


----------



## andreig09 (Dec 20, 2009)

i vote!!! now im 19 but my birthday its on february


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for calling me a young whippersnapper, Elizabeth.lol. At 48, I'm one of the older ones here. I'll be 49 in September. That's a ways off yet. I spent my 40th birthday having arthoscopic knee surgery. And at 48, I'm still getting "you're not getting any more fish! It's ridiculous to have so many" from my elderly mother! lol


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> So did I. Luckily it's anonymous so no one will know that I'm 50!





aunt kymmie said:


> The simple explanation is that a college offers a collection of degrees in one specific area, while a university is a collection of colleges. When you go to a university you are going to be graduating from one of their colleges, such as the business college. (Single colleges tend to be smaller than universities)


 XD That was Hilarious! I wanna still be funny when I'm older! =] Yep that's how Universities work all right! I like my University.


dramaqueen said:


> Thanks for calling me a young whippersnapper, Elizabeth.lol. At 48, I'm one of the older ones here. I'll be 49 in September. That's a ways off yet. I spent my 40th birthday having arthoscopic knee surgery. And at 48, I'm still getting "you're not getting any more fish! It's ridiculous to have so many" from my elderly mother! lol


 WOW! I thought you were much younger than that! =]

I'm 18 now and will be 19 in the Summer! =]
This is a pretty diverse community and I think that's what makes it so enjoyable for me and others who join. =]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think when it comes to talking about our fish hobby, age doesn't really matter. I've had people who didn't want to be friends with me because I wasn't their age. I've also had friends who were a lot older than me.Age didn't matter to them.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

well that's weird. =/ I like having older friends. They're often funnier and more intelligent. =] I became friends with my singing instructor in 8th grade and am still good friends with her! =]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was friends with 2 older girls when I was in college. They both had kids and they were 10 years older than me. My best friend now is 10 years older than me.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

wow only 2 of us in the 31-35 range!


----------



## angelwings (Feb 4, 2010)

your not alone now vaygirl lol


----------



## KappaFish (Feb 6, 2010)

That weird I thought young teens like me and older adult's would more popular.

*Thats *be


----------



## fishguy3 (Feb 6, 2010)

im 12


----------



## KappaFish (Feb 6, 2010)

I am 14.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I was wondering how old the people on this site were 2


----------



## Cheypy (Feb 4, 2010)

Nearly 17.


----------



## Giri (Feb 9, 2010)

hehe 16! Ive had several bettas. Yet Leon is the 1st Ive put research and my own money into! Just got him today!


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

_46 - 50_


----------



## Revolver Resolve (Feb 17, 2010)

20.
A betta is just perfect for my apartment. I had a space on my desk that I swear was just made for a tank.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Revolver Resolve said:


> 20.
> A betta is just perfect for my apartment. I had a space on my desk that I swear was just made for a tank.


Quoted for truth. 20 as well.

I bought a large desk for my equally large computer and decided a fish would best consume any left over space. I did not, however, anticipate the addiction that would come with the hobby.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

21

first betta with 17  and now im all hooked lol. darn ha ha


----------



## GawfFish (Feb 4, 2010)

24


----------



## Jessafall (Feb 1, 2010)

26 here! and new to the betta world. have been researching betta's for the last month, just got the tank and supplies today and have decided to do a sorority! currently working on the tank decor and if everything goes right I will be bringing 4-6 girls home on sunday!


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

23 and have had at least one betta through a majority of my college time. They're really nice pets and fun to look at when I'm relaxing.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

46-50


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

18!


----------



## NaeLei (Feb 23, 2010)

22.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow... I Had no clue almost everyone was my age!


----------



## iluvflair (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, there are more people my age than I'd originally thought . . . even though I'm still in the youngest group


----------



## NJmom48 (Mar 7, 2010)

My daughter actually bought him (Jelly is his name) and I take care of him!


----------



## caringforbettas (Mar 15, 2010)

I have voted. One of the 4 in the 36 - 40 years old range lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello Caringforbettas and welcome to the forum.


----------



## caringforbettas (Mar 15, 2010)

Dramaqueen,

Thank you for your warm welcome.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I am 25


----------



## pixiedust (Mar 15, 2010)

21, i kinda assumed it would mainly be college kids...we get one just cause we need something....and you know we get addicted to everything soo... it just kinda fits ;D


----------



## CataclysmKitten (Mar 20, 2010)

In the 21-25 range. Wish I would be closer to 21 though. lol


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm able to vote now I've got a betta.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

CataclysmKitten said:


> In the 21-25 range. Wish I would be closer to 21 though. lol


i can't remember if i posted on here (probably did) i am almost 23 and i wish i was still a kid so i didn't have adult worries haha.

~TPF


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

I think I'm 22


----------



## Shoga (Mar 30, 2010)

I am 20, hehe. I wanted something to take care of and the fish are perfect due to my busy college and work life. ><


----------



## shannon (Nov 28, 2009)

*Hello fellow Betta lover's*

I'm in the 46-50 range, well I will be in less than 2 weeks. Nice to know there are so many others interested in these beauties.

My Bettas
Stealth the Ninja Fish- black,red,and blue CT
Homer King of Aquatic Harmony-metalic blue Cambodian VT

I will be getting another soon, perhaps tomarrow My friend who is a vet is to blame we go and pick the sickest fish we can find and bring them back to health.


----------



## herbwin (Dec 28, 2009)

OMG! I have fish in my tank right now that I have had longer than 75% of the responders have been alive! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

^ LOL

I'm 23 -.- What happend to 18?!?!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Sweet! My age group is winning (hehe) ^_^
17 and can't wait to be 18 this fall 

I'm surprised though. I seriously thought that most people on here would be 25+ It's good to know I'm not the only teen on here!


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Ha im 14 (15 in may) and my friends think im crazy because off all things i picked betta keeping as my hobbie ^^ all well, they dont know what they're missing


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

lol, yeah!


----------



## iamtetsuo (Dec 10, 2009)

Turning 26 later this month

I will officially be in my late 20's :shock:


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> So many young-uns! I'm the ONE person whose in the 36-40 range. All alone!


hey, I'm 35 (soon 36) so you're not alone 

FOXERS: that's sooooo cool you picked betta hobby - good for you


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

When my daughter was in sixth grade...I was the oldest dad in the class! Now... I'm pushin' it here too! :-? Sheeeeesh! :lol:


----------



## Uchiha Akanbo (Apr 16, 2010)

17, turning 18 this July. ;]


----------



## Drowzy (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah I am homeschooled. Im 12


----------



## veronicamarae (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm 22 and completely new to anything fish related. i brought home three bettas for my son to watch and the petco employee said they could be in the same two gallon tank. Wrong!

Surprisingly they made it 3 days before my blue female betta lost a fin. Both of the females are back in their cups waiting for a new home.

Weirdly enough my male betta seems sad. His color faded within minutes of the girls leaving and now he is resting on the bottom of the tank. I'm worried, but I also realize that I took his hiding place away when I saw him go after my white female.
Lesson learned the hard way it seems.

I love animals. I have two dogs, a cat, and now three bettas that are going to get plenty of attention. My 3 year old son is obsessed with the bettas and I am thinking of calling my grandpa because he is a fish biologist. Ahhh!!!

You guys will be a huge help in this unexpected adventure.

BTW I am a college student as well.


----------



## Calla (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm a youngin lol. I'll be 15 in May. I can't wait until I have all my bettas. Then I'll have 14 + fry!


----------



## Calla (Apr 17, 2010)

Foxers said:


> Ha im 14 (15 in may) and my friends think im crazy because off all things i picked betta keeping as my hobbie ^^ all well, they dont know what they're missing


 I know exactly how you feel. They say my room is a fish store lol.


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

haha yea =D mine will soon truly look like a fish store because im trying to breed my crowntails =D


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

10-15 group!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by *CataclysmKitten*
> > _In the 21-25 range. Wish I would be closer to 21 though. lol_
> 
> ...


I feel that (both posts!) haha. I'll be 24 next month.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

> I feel that (both posts!) haha. I'll be 24 next month.



I'm a June baby too 

(btw- totally off topic but the betta in your avatar looks almost exactly like mine LolaQuigs)


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Then your fish must be very pretty!  He is Ganymede, my first and (so far!) only betta.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

10-15 range


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

I'll be 25 in july =)


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I voted! I'm 20. =)


----------



## Trouble (May 17, 2010)

k stiles said:


> vote is in ...WHY DO MY FISH KEEP KICKING THE BUCKET???


 Yep! That's right! (I've voted...and my fish keep dying). I've only had Archibald, Little Boy Blue, um, someone I forget ,Fishy-Foo, and Fiji-Foo. Fiji-Foo is my lone survivor. I guess I didn't recognize disease fast enough (I was also a young kid) for the first three; Fishy-Foo wouldn't eat for me...and Fiji-Foo is doing okay--as soon as I treat his fin rot. 

Oh, I'm seventeen. =D (And I love cats too!)


----------



## SkylerBetta (May 18, 2010)

17 and cat lover too!
luckily they like tuna more than fishies in a tank
*WheW!*


----------



## Trouble (May 17, 2010)

Hi SkylerBetta!
I read that you rescued your Betta. It definitely sounds like you're doing a good job there...I would check out the sharpness of the plastic plant, but otherwise it sounds good. And yes, a heater is a very good idea...I almost lost my fish because I didn't have one!:-(

Yeah, it's also a good thing that cats don't like water... :lol:

You live in B.C., huh? That's cool, I have two pen pals there. I live in Ontario.


----------



## SkylerBetta (May 18, 2010)

I read about the nylon test thing and did it after a finger feel and all is well. nice flat leaves that he likes to rest on. I bought a heater 2 hours after my post, turns out during summer my house temp and his water temp were both ideal but I bought it anyways and winters may not be cold but to a tropical fish yea... My cats love water though and things that move, except fish as it turns out. still have a lid anyways and great for keeping the heat in so the air about the water is the same temp as the water itself.


----------



## Trouble (May 17, 2010)

Sounds great, SkylerBetta!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Drowzy, I thought I was the youngest person on here...but I'm not! Hehe...

10-15 age group


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Casted Vote ^.^. Age 24


----------



## AndiH (Oct 15, 2009)

Just curious, but wouldn't it be better to ask year of birth? While I'd like to truthfully claim I'm 29 forever, I can't 

Oh and I'm not 29 either, nor have I been for a long time; 45 here.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Me voted!!!


----------



## Trouble (May 17, 2010)

AndiH said:


> Just curious, but wouldn't it be better to ask year of birth?


Good question. For all who don't like to admit true ages (and who likes to admit they're getting up there?), it would be a good idea. For those of us who say which category we fall in, it's probably safer not to.
Good point, though.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I voted im in the 10 to 15 box


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm almost 21, so I went 21-25 lol


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

31 years young here


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol, Hey I dident know that most of the people here were so close to my age, Im 17 so yea. I'll be 18 on agust 21


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Physically 41 - 45 range, but young at heart....


----------



## Feral Nature (Jun 22, 2010)

My age group is not very well represented. I am 54 years old and have old sponge filters older than some of yall


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

wow! sorry to be sooo off topic, but your betta in your avatar looks a lot like one of mine, Feral Nature, except mine has more black on his fins and tail and has some white tips.


----------



## Feral Nature (Jun 22, 2010)

ThePearlFish said:


> wow! sorry to be sooo off topic, but your betta in your avatar looks a lot like one of mine, Feral Nature, except mine has more black on his fins and tail and has some white tips.


I just bought him :-D. Here is his thread...

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=45802

Ok, back on topic!


----------



## BettiBetta (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello,
This sure is a fun thread! I love reading all your posts!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Feral Nature said:


> My age group is not very well represented. I am 54 years old and have old sponge filters older than some of yall


Not to worry - I'm 60 so I got ya beat! :-D


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

BettiBetta said:


> Hello,
> This sure is a fun thread! I love reading all your posts!


Hi & welcome! Hope you'll find this forum as helpful as I have.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm thirteen here.


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

So many young-uns! I'm the ONE person whose in the 36-40 range. All alone!  from:Vaygirl


not anymore!!:-D


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

im in the 21-25 range!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I wonder if you can revote. :S


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I turn 30 on the 29th of this month.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I turn 49 in September.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm 20 =]


----------



## meepbetta101 (Jul 10, 2010)

Done With Posting ANSWER: 10-15


----------



## CaptainBubbles (Jul 11, 2010)

15


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I fall in to the 90 threw 100 year old mark. Yalls stop walking on my grass........ LOL 

But really im 25, I cant believe how many are 18 and under.....


----------



## XDHeathaLynneXD (Jul 14, 2010)

Aunt Kymmie, that was adorable XD We love you. 
I'm surprised that most of the people are 16-20. I expected there to be more 21-25 year olds.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I am 10 (ALMOST 11). I wonder if there are younger people here? When my bro gets an account he is only 9!lol


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

17


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm 12! =) You 20+ ones are lucky... no mom to tell you "No more fish!" This is why i can only ever have 2 fish at a time... and yet I have 4 tanks...


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I am also a cat lover and my cat wants to EAT my poor fishys!D= he hasent sucseeded yet! And im trying to keep it that way. ;D


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

18 this sunday!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

> I'm 12! =) You 20+ ones are lucky... no mom to tell you "No more fish!" This is why i can only ever have 2 fish at a time... and yet I have 4 tanks...


no mom to say that yes, but my Boyfriend let's me know "no more fish!" hehe.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I still haves a husband to tell me what I have is enough


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Unmarried 20+ wealthy people are lucky!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

No wealth here.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Wealth here but I am 10.


----------



## OrangeBetta (Jul 18, 2010)

Im in the 16-20, although I wish the 20 year olds were grouped in with the 21-25... To the comment about lucky 20+ year olds: Although we don't have our parents to tell us no more pets, we are restricted by living in dorms or (if your lucky) apartments. Sadly my University is residential, so I must live in the dorms (that dosent stop me from having my southern painted turtle hehe). Oh ya, were not wealthy either, paying for food, clothes, gas, & school = poor college students.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I mean for those who have their own homes. I am young, so my mom says NO MORE *FISH* FISH Fish fish.


----------



## JosShavaughn (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm 24 years old. Glad to see I'm in the second largest category.


----------



## Josiee (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm 16, and turn 17 on sunday


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday for Sunday


----------



## Josiee (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks! My mum and her boyfriend got me my tank as my present


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> Unmarried 20+ wealthy people are lucky!


lol, if you are in college, and don't live with your parents, you aren't going to have wealth! ;-) We don't live on ramen for no reason lol.

Right now, I'm staying with my dad for the summer, and all of a sudden Aegir popped up while he was away on a yacht trip over the weekend... he hasn't said anything about him, YET, I think he knows about Aegir... but I'm not sure.

Before this summer, I was living with my boyfriend, and he got me a 29 gal tank (destined to be either amazon blackwater, or a shellie tank, shellies are cichlids that live in shells) for Christmas... he was supportive of the fish stuff, just so long as it would fit in the apartment! lol

This fall, I'll be living with my mom, who has 2 tanks of her own (20 Long tropical community, and a 10 gal Central Florida biotope, she collected the fish, sand and plants herself, its cool!). Shes the one who got me in to all of this, so I don't think she'll mind the fish at all, as long as I pay my rent lol


----------



## Diminishedlight (Jul 26, 2010)

18 just recently married (to an older guy) I find that i am much happier with him then without so i consider myself wealthy in life (money is a different story LOL)

i think this is really cool i find alot of kids waste their time and i love this hobby it makes me proud of all of us younger ppl here.
WAY TA GO GUYS!!!


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

:twisted: And soon the Army of 21-25 year olds will conquer this worn and weathered fish tank, and when such a day comes... We will carry the Al-mighty "Constant-ph-levelifer"! (???)


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

12 going 13 this year!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hm, there are more 10-15 aged people than I thought. 
Woohoo! :3


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> So did I. Luckily it's anonymous so no one will know that I'm 50!


;-) adorable...made me lol =P


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just turned 19 a few weeks ago


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

12, 13 on aug 18!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

The majority is in the young ones


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

<---- getting old </3


----------



## StarWalkZ (Jul 21, 2009)

... lol. 
i've been on this forum ever since i was 11. 
i signed up when i was 12. 
now i'm 13. 

this is my second post on this thread & i still remember when it first started.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I wish you could change your vote! xD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think I'm one of the younger breeders....13.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

mr v im 11 and i have spawned my bettas before.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

weluvbettas said:


> mr v im 11 and i have spawned my bettas before.


 Really? That's how old I was when I started


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

yes im 11


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I am 11.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

I know i already posted but in a couple of months ill be 19. Joined when i was 17.


----------



## UrsMyrick (Aug 12, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> So did I. Luckily it's anonymous so no one will know that I'm 50!


 
Uh-oh! Not so annonymous now LOL!


----------



## UrsMyrick (Aug 12, 2010)

30 years old and obsessed with my bettas!


----------



## UrsMyrick (Aug 12, 2010)

Sarada said:


> I still haves a husband to tell me what I have is enough


Me too- I have just taken to the policy that it is better to ask for forgiveness than permission!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

UrsMyrick said:


> Me too- I have just taken to the policy that it is better to ask for forgiveness than permission!


A gal after my own heart - that's what I do too!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm 13


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I voted!


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

I thought I'd be in the largest age group! Apparently not.  I also thought a lot of people were older than me who aren't!

Ah, well... sometimes I still go to tell people I'm 18, then I realize I'm 21.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

lol i'm 20 but i'm 21 in likee less than 2 months so i'm putting myself in the higher age bracket


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

I still can't beleve Im 21 :C I turn 22 in June o,o mann time stands still for nobody. *.*


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I am 23.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm 15, but 16 in August


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

13 here.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm 17


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm 22. =P No need for me to be anonymous. lol


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm 25 but will be 26 in April


----------



## Dontpanic (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm 14, 15 in August!


----------



## Sanka101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just joined about a month or so ago but ive been keeping bettas since my 12th birthday when one of my older sisters bought me a bright red betta and i named "her" scarlet (now i know she was a male veil tail betta) and ive been hooked ever since .. ohh and if anyones wondering im 16 almost 17 =]


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Me too!!!


 I honestly thought you were in your early 20s lol


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Let me put this in perspective....I am one half of a century old plus two years...Jeez....But, I don't feel like logging off anytime soon....:lol:


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

23


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Gonna be 50 this year! lol


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep...When you get to our age the Birthday Cake becomes a fire hazard.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

19 here.


----------



## Opiomorphus (Jan 30, 2011)

*Huh*

Huh, surprising to see how many other users there are in my age range.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

luvmybetta said:


> Yep...When you get to our age the Birthday Cake becomes a fire hazard.


ROFL. Isn't that the truth!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

DQ, no way! We're all younguns at heart, though! DD Bettas keep us young! LOL


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

im glad the administrator put this up i was actully pretty curious by self..... :wave:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I guess I'm young at heart. lol Maybe my passion and enthusiasm for bettas makes me seem juvenile to some people. lol


----------



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

I just voted...


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Dontpanic said:


> I'm 14, 15 in August!


Niice! Similar age group! xD I'm 15, turning 16 in August xD


----------

